# QuickBook Multi-User Version Question



## PRC.clothing (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey everyone:

I'm involved in a company with 4 different owners. All four of us own Mac's. One of us currently owns Quickbooks 2007 for PC, the others of us are deciding what to buy.

We would all like to be able to use the same spreadsheet through sharing a license. 

If we get Quickbooks 3-user version, we can add on another license, which will allow us to have 4 users at once. 

The question is if we should get the 2007 or 2008 version. Surprisingly, the 2007 3-user pack is hard to find - or sold out at all the online stores I checked. 

If we get the 2008 3-user version,someone can upgrade and we'll be fine. If we want to stick with the 2007 version but cannot get the 3-user version, we can buy individual copies of Quickbooks 2007 and have someone help us configure all our copies for multi-user access. The only benefit of getting the multi-user pack is to save money per copy and not have to configure each individual copy.

What should we do? Thanks!


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

are you all on a network that you can save files on one computer and all access them from there? 

cough cough buyonecopyandjustputitonallthecomputers cough cough


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like a recipe for disaster, no matter how you go about it.
.


----------

